# Child born in South Africa during lockdown Relative VISA



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi Everyone

So my daughter was born in South Africa last year during lockdown and we were not able to get a Relative VISA within six months as required. We had some challenges to get the passport but thank God its now out and I am planning to apply for her relative visa. Has anyone gone through the same situation to apply after the six months period especially during Covid 19? Do we need a letter of good cause? How best should I proceed?
I am a permanent residence holder with SA ID.


----------



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

Another question, do I have to do a new TRV application?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Samaz said:


> Another question, do I have to do a new TRV application?


Don't worry, just apply. It won't be an issue


----------



## Yondo Brother (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi, I'm in the same boat as you. So I submitted my application on the 19th of October, exactly 2 days after my daughter turned 6 months. I was not asked for anything extra. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

Submitted the application, waiting for the results


----------



## Yondo Brother (Oct 20, 2018)

Samaz said:


> Submitted the application, waiting for the results


Hi, have you received your outcome yet?


----------



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

Yondo Brother said:


> Hi, have you received your outcome yet?


Note yet, will update once I received the outcome.


----------



## Princesskreationz (Jan 30, 2017)

Samaz said:


> Note yet, will update once I received the outcome.


Hi have you received any outcome yet?


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

Has anyone received feedback on their applications 
? submitted on the 27 of May for my son.


----------



## Yondo Brother (Oct 20, 2018)

I haven't received anything yet. Seems they are taking long these days. There might be a backlog.


----------



## Justin 88 (Apr 10, 2018)

ok seems we all on the same boat, applied for my daughter in September last year still no feedback.


----------



## Yondo Brother (Oct 20, 2018)

Finally got an outcome yesterday. Went and collected today. I had applied for the TRV for my child on 20 October last year.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Yondo Brother said:


> Finally got an outcome yesterday. Went and collected today. I had applied for the TRV for my child on 20 October last year.


Congrats


----------



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

Samaz said:


> Note yet, will update once I received the outcome.


It took them almost a year to issue the VISA but thank God we finally collected the positive outcome. On to PR for my daughter now


----------



## Yondo Brother (Oct 20, 2018)

Samaz said:


> It took them almost a year to issue the VISA but thank God we finally collected the positive outcome. On to PR for my daughter now


Congrats, I also submitted a PR application last month.


----------



## Zuruvi 2022 (1 mo ago)

Samaz said:


> It took them almost a year to issue the VISA but thank God we finally collected the positive outcome. On to PR for my daughter now


That's good news. Were you calling them often to apply pressure? I have been waiting for 11 months and they say it is still at the adjudicator.


----------

